
Invitation to the SETL Language - nickpsecurity
https://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6805
======
nickpsecurity
Also, see SETL Documentation [1] and GNU SETL Library [2] Reference for more
details.

[1] [https://cs.nyu.edu/bacon/setl-doc.html](https://cs.nyu.edu/bacon/setl-
doc.html)

[2] [http://setl.org/setl/doc/setl-lib.html](http://setl.org/setl/doc/setl-
lib.html)

